# Lubrication for Mills Leadscrew???



## Kroll (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys I am putting the mill back together that I took apart clean it up and did some painting.On the leadscrews and thrust bearings what lub should a person be using?I do have some good white gease,open gear grease and some liquid graphite in a spray can so does any of this apply?Thanks---kroll


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 13, 2014)

You didn't mention what type of screws you have.
Looking at the pics, they seem to be the old standard threaded style.
I wouldn't use grease at all. It retains dirt and makes lapping compound.
Use a way oil or a 68 wt oil of good quality.
If nothing else, try 30 wt motor oil but not grease.


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 13, 2014)

Plus 1 for the oil. Does your mill have a 1 shot oiler? Possibly it feeds to the leadscrews and bearings, or each time you use the mill apply a squirt where required. When I had my mill stripped down I drilled some extra oil holes in the bearing housings to make it easier to oil the thrust bearings and lead nuts.

cheers Phil


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup, like the others said, oil is the way to go!  Grease will just make problems. 

My one son decided to help me out with my Logan lathe shortly after I got it, and he applied some grease to the lead screw using a rag. It was a light coating, but it still held little metal chips. I finally cleaned the entire lead screw with degreaser, then oiled it lightly with 30 wt non-detergent motor oil (that which is recommended by Logan) and things are good again. Way oil would also work, but is a bit thicker than motor oil.


----------



## Kroll (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys,oil it is----kroll


----------

